
Photography Without a Lens? Future of Images May Lie in Data - leephillips
http://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/12/23/the-future-of-computational-photography/
======
darkmighty
Coded aperture is very interesting, but while it has less mechanical cost
without a lens, images will be of lower resolution and more noisy, due to non-
uniform power spectral density of the aperture, so the deconvolution (or
equalization) will make the more attenuated frequencies noisy. That's why the
researchers cite applications that don't require human examination of the
photograph.

------
djsumdog
To a lesser extent, even traditional DSLRs are in this era now. I mean, when I
take a photo, I look at my histogram to make sure I'm not losing any data.
Even if I don't like how the image looks when I take it, I know I can always
adjust it in Lightroom; even more so if I take it in RAW.

I've heard some camera manufactures are trying to design sensors were you can
lock either the shutter speed or aperture, and the sensor captures the other
side (100 different apertures or 100 different shutter speed), allowing you to
look through them in post and chose the setting you want.

In any case, the photo you take is never what you really see. You adjust your
aperture, iso, speed and other settings to create the image you want. In every
case, you're always creating a new work.

